# Making an Antler Tree...



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

After nearly 40 years of hunting you tend to accumulate antlers. Having filled a couple of trophy rooms I could never quite figure how to display the racks that didn't get mounted.....here's something I've had in the back of my mind for some time.

Cut a 8' length of tree and mounted it to a drum dolly, then filled the base with concrete for ballast and stability. Casters make it easy to roll around for cleaning. Plan to paint and add plant foliage to the base.

Maybe I'll add a few lights for Christmas decorations.....(heehee)


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Man....That is COOL!!!!!!!

:wink: :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

I like it! That's awesome!


----------



## woodsman70 (Aug 26, 2010)

looks good, but I have to ask what's in that deers mouth next to the door ??


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

LMAO it looks like tusks like a warthog in that deer's mouth. I like it. lol. The tree looks great.


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

sweet


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

thats awesome!


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

that is a super cool idea,post up pics when you do the bottom if you can.


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

That's awesome! Very, very cool!


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

as soon as i read the title i liked it,that is a cool idea.you need to woodsy up the base.....


----------



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

woodsman70 said:


> looks good, but I have to ask what's in that deers mouth next to the door ??


A deer version of a Jackalope.....boar tusks and red eyes.


----------



## woodsman70 (Aug 26, 2010)

HA HA looks Awesome


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

That mount is awesome. Great idea for jackahog. Or is it hogadeer?


----------



## Maineiac (Jul 7, 2009)

that is a great way to mount antlers


----------



## daveswpa (Mar 14, 2006)

Very good idea and it looks really nice
the base when completed will perfect, please post the finished pics!


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## climblikecrazy (Jul 20, 2011)

Man that's sharp looking! I just wish I had that many racks...mine would turn out like a "Charlie Brown Tree".


----------



## MDL (Dec 17, 2009)

climblikecrazy said:


> Man that's sharp looking! I just wish I had that many racks...mine would turn out like a "Charlie Brown Tree".


LOL, yeah mine too.


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

Here's a nice idea for an antler Christmas Tree!!!


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

HOYT5MAN said:


> Here's a nice idea for an antler Christmas Tree!!!


Shhhhhhhhaweeet!


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

Sweet beard man...


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

you might be a ******* if .....cool x-mas tree


----------



## cannonman (Nov 29, 2008)

No wonder I can't find any big bucks...YOU GUYS GOT EM ALL!!!:wink:


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

This is not me. I received it in an e-mail that was titled, "Yooper Christmas Tree."


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok, I was liking the antler tree. But I'm loving the antler Christmas Tree! And the beard!


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

I really like that. Might I suggest you add some habitat to the top of the concrete. Cover it with some dirt, leaves, some greass or weeds, maybe even a shed thrown in. That would finish it off nicely!


----------



## StevenT (Dec 9, 2010)

That's impressive

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## jackshot (Sep 30, 2010)

Very good idea. Wish I could find/kill a fraction of those horns.

Kodiak Bear Magnum recurve 62" at 27


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

very cool antler tree christmas style


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

> as soon as i read the title i liked it,that is a cool idea.you need to woodsy up the base.....


I thought the same thing maybe some moss on it or something !!


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## shoothathang (Sep 21, 2010)

Just don't get drunk n stumble into it(OW...ch)!But in case ya do,be sure to get it on video:wink:


----------

